# Headlight problem?



## jami (Nov 4, 2003)

Just bought a 92nx.....put some work into it......runs great.....but the headlight is kinda wierd......I have a chilton's(useless for this car)....can't buy a FSM, they tell me that there isn't even a part # for it(ya sure)......my question is.....the main bulb on the headlight works fine, but there is a small bulb which is part of the headlight ass'y that only turns on with the headlight switch.......does anyone know how you change it?
Thanks


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I wish I had a digicam but I can explain it.You know how to change your main lights right?YOu just pull the gray box I believe.Right next to it you will see I think a white terminal for the light with a 90 degree arm on it.You just twist it.Thats it.Im not sure which direction but I think they go inwards.Just twist it about 1/4 way I think and pull it out.Simple as that.


----------



## jami (Nov 4, 2003)

*headlight*



danifilth said:


> I wish I had a digicam but I can explain it.You know how to change your main lights right?YOu just pull the gray box I believe.Right next to it you will see I think a white terminal for the light with a 90 degree arm on it.You just twist it.Thats it.Im not sure which direction but I think they go inwards.Just twist it about 1/4 way I think and pull it out.Simple as that.


 Thanks....I'll give it a try!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

let me know if you have any problems.It should work though.It might be kinda stuck so just make sure you are twisting the right way and its kind of a tough spot to get to.


----------



## jami (Nov 4, 2003)

danifilth said:


> let me know if you have any problems.It should work though.It might be kinda stuck so just make sure you are twisting the right way and its kind of a tough spot to get to.


 It worked.....you were right except I twisted out instead of in......thanks!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn but glad to be of service anyhow.did you put in colored bulbs?


----------



## jami (Nov 4, 2003)

danifilth said:


> damn but glad to be of service anyhow.did you put in colored bulbs?


 No coloured bulbs......didn't know you could get them!


----------

